# cool air intake



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

Who makes the best cool air intake? I am thinking of doing this first, then buy a predator to reprogram the computer, then buy the corsa touring exhaust system and use the predator to reprogram the computer again. Does that make sense? I am not sure what intake to go with. I would lean toward k&n but I have not seen a cool air intake from them.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you do a search for "Intake", you will find a bunch of threads about this. 

Such as this one:
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11458


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Waste o money.


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Waste o money.


I disagree.. for the piece of mind, sound, and slight gain it really isn't that bad.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Waste o money.


nope. it helps with the sound coming out of the back. and it gains a FEW xtra hp not 20 like they advertise but just a few. conbined with you other mods, its the way to go. plus mine make a cool sucking sound and whine like a s/c er


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Like I have said a million times. Give me Proof that an otherwise stock car with a CAI will give you any extra HP. From a link that has nothing to gain. I'm not saying they don't increase HP I just have seen NO proof of it. All anyone tells me is it improves sound, and works with other mods. But then how do you know that it was the CAI that gave you that extra power.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

*K&n*

Purchased a k&n cyclone intake, it dramatically increased my horsepower on the matter of "launch" yet started losing fuel mileage. Alas, I use mine for a daily driver, so it wasn't for me.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Unless you are sucking cold air from the outside (not a fenderwell) on a cold winter day, I would have to agree no real gains. The K&N does seem to help over time as paper tends to clog quicker and over time. The filter is worth the 60 or so bucks I'd say....


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Plus its one more thing to show off under the hood


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Silver Bullet said:


> Plus its one more thing to show off under the hood


:agree it looks sooo dam cool:cool


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

Thnaks for all the input from all of you. I plan on doing all three mods, just one step at a time.


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

Bertich said:


> Thnaks for all the input from all of you. I plan on doing all three mods, just one step at a time.


I decided on the K & N system, mainly because they have been around so long I don't beleive I will ever have a problem finding a replacement filter. The kit comes with a graph showing what a stock 05 M6 put out in rear wheel horsepower on a dyno before and after the mod. They show a 13.95 horsepower increase. I installed it myself following the instuctions from K & N as well as some very good instructions off the LS2 GTO website and took it for a test drive. I have owned my GTO since about a week before last christmas. There is no way I did not get this increase in horsepower that K & N guarantees. Also like some of you said it looks and sounds great too. 

My next step is exhaust. Not headers just from the stock cats back is what I am thinking. Do any of you think I should replace the stock cats if I am not putting on headers?

The last step is tuning. Does anyone know of a good dyno tunner in southern california? I was thnking of buying a predator but someone on the forum talked about getting a professional dyno tune and it made sense to me.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

try looking on LS1gto.com I remember talk of some guys in So. Cal that do a nice job.. shouldn't be to hard to find someone from So. cal in there to ask for local tips


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

*CAI does work*

I dont know about anyone else, but a CAI does improves HP and gains from low end to the top end. Depending on how you drive your car you will get a slight increase in mpgs. The first thing most people do to make a car faster is add a CAI. Hello, more air equals more HP. The K&N i have did make an impact and it is noticeable. The whole concept is simple with anything dealing with the air intake or intake manifold. The more air you can get into your engine the more hp it will put out. THAT is plain and simple.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

K&n Loves You!!!


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

This has been argued over and over so I'll throw my 2 cents in...

Got a LPE 'cold air intake' (really just a new air box and filter) and a Corsa sport cat back at the same time.

Put the cat back back on and noticed no difference in the SOP feel. Wasn't to confident in the intake adding anything due to all the arguments on here and ls1gto.

To my surprise, the car felt more responsive after I put the air box on. More power? couldn't really tell

This was on the stock tune with no other mods. A few weeks later, I took it to C.A.M. to have it tuned. The baseline came in at 353.6whp/339.3wtq and after the tune, 364.9/360.0

So either I have a real strong motor and the intake/cat-back did nothing or the combo added some hp

to me, all the arguments and my experience means that an intake or cat-back by itself does diddly but the combo looks like it adds 10-15whp


----------



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

vanceti said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but a CAI does improves HP and gains from low end to the top end. Depending on how you drive your car you will get a slight increase in mpgs. The first thing most people do to make a car faster is add a CAI. Hello, more air equals more HP. The K&N i have did make an impact and it is noticeable. The whole concept is simple with anything dealing with the air intake or intake manifold. The more air you can get into your engine the more hp it will put out. THAT is plain and simple.


Not entirely that simple though. I removed the "cai" from my caddy that the previous owner installed. The "cold air intake" put a lot of hot air directly into my engine. I guess this is not bad if you're trying to warm it up in the morning when it's covered in snow, but in heavy traffic I watched the thermostat slowly creep up to dangerous levels. I know some "cai" come in a sealed box (mine didn't, but the stock box works great with a stock filter!), some have heat insulation, etc. but if it's not hanging out underneath the car or somehow attached to those nice hood scoops on I don't see the point. Just my experience though, don't mean to upset anybody that loves their setup, personal preference.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

vanceti said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but a CAI does improves HP and gains from low end to the top end. Depending on how you drive your car you will get a slight increase in mpgs. The first thing most people do to make a car faster is add a CAI. Hello, more air equals more HP. The K&N i have did make an impact and it is noticeable. The whole concept is simple with anything dealing with the air intake or intake manifold. The more air you can get into your engine the more hp it will put out. THAT is plain and simple.


I asked for proof. Do you have any numbers to prove that the hp and mpg actualy were improved by a CAI. I know the theory that more air or cold air = more power but I don't see any proof that the aftermarket intakes accomplish this. I said the same thing many posts befor this and still no proof has been given to me. I understand that they work well with other mods and they look cool, but SOMEONE give me some evidence of actual hp or mpg gain.


----------

